# Delivery 1 week early!



## presco (Feb 18, 2007)

Picked up our Murvi Morello last week 1 week earlier than had been promised when we ordered back in February!

It's based on the new 2.3l Fiat and drives like a dream. The only problem is that it is so quiet that I'll be able to hear the dragon-in-law if she occupies one of the 5 rear seats that are available.

We did have 1 problem that we noticed on the way to the camp-site on the first night - despite several litres of Tesco's finest diesel, the fuel gauge still only reqistered one quarter full. Rang Murvi at 5.30 pm and was promised call back in the morning. Call came at 9.15 and they had already stripped down a similar vehicle in the workshop to see what problem might be, and to ensure they could "borrow" a spare part if necessary. Took van back at 10:30 and all fixed by 1:00 pm - apparently it was a missing 'O' ring that meant fuel sender too low in tank. Now that's customer service, where the fixing of a problem makes you feel better than if there had never been a problem in the first place.

Have now had 5 nights in 'van (including 2 at Van Bitz while alarm and tracker being fitted) and it is just perfect. Back home for a couple of days before we go to Denmark for 3.5 weeks.

This is our first motor home although we have had a succession of tents and caravans in the past. Can't wait to get away for the real adventures.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

happy motorhoming Presco.

Note that you went out of the first ten threads without anyone commenting, some on here prefer to commiserate with those for who it goes wrong rather than celebrate when it goes right 

I've added your news to the cheerful thread


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Yes, good to hear a tale of such good service.

I would like to comment on the fact that as this was a problem with the fuel gauge, it was actually a problem with the base vehicle (Fiat?) rather then the conversion; so that makes it an even better result.

I would have thought that the sender being too low would have made the gauge read too high not too low; but hey! who cares; they fixed it.  

H


----------

